# Samsung Sets Limited Market for its 105-inch Flagship Display



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Time for some fun fluff. 

Just over a year ago Samsung smacked the Ultra HD television market with a bombshell price announcement. The $40,000 85-inch S9 Ultra HD television was a shocker and became the anchor for endless comparisons of what you could buy instead, including sporty cars and boats. After all, mentioning $40,000 and the word "television" in the same sentence does translate to obscene amounts of absurdity for 99.99-percent of electronics consumers, especially considering the vast amount of modestly priced big screen options available in the market (not ignoring projector/screen combinations). 









_The 105-inch UN105S9W, ready for your ordering pleasure_​
So, would you believe that Samsung recently revealed a price for its new UHD flagship model that makes $40,000 sound like a bargain? We're talking a number that is three-times larger. Yes folks, the new 105-inch curved wall-mountable UHD television (Model: UN105S9W) is a whopping $119,999.99. For the purposes of this article, we’ll call that just what it is: $120K.

Let the comparisons begin.

For $120,000 you could buy loads of luxury items, a small home (or a relatively large home depending on your location)…enough 65-inch HD televisions to outfit every room in all but the largest of homes…even a Porsche 911. We could spend hours making comparisons, and they'd all basically lead to the same conclusion: $120K is a boat-load of cash.

Samsung unveiled the UN105S9W at CES 2104 and based on its hefty price tag it’s not a television made for the masses. In fact the unit is being built-to-order only, making it impossible for Richie Rich to pick one up as an impulse buy at the local electronics chain. Unlike most other Samsung products, this 105-inch piece of art comes with Samsung’s white-glove “Elite Service” delivery package which includes an in-home visit by Samsung Field Engineers who will explain operational features on the television and optimize it for peak performance. Just in case your enthusiast ego is suggesting you’d pass on this service, keep in mind that the UN105S9W has a delivery weight of 407 pounds. Once you get the 96-inch wide (42-inch tall) display out of the box, you’re still facing nearly 200 pounds of electronics. It’s probably best to accept professional help.

“We continue to set the bar as the UHD market leader by delivering the best picture quality, design and most immersive viewing experiences in home entertainment,” said Joe Stinziano, Executive Vice President, Samsung Electronics America. “The introduction and availability of our new 105” Curved UHD TV represents our unremitting efforts to reshape TV, driven by consumers’ passion for entertainment.”

The UN105S9W boasts a curved screen in addition to a number of other advanced features. The screen’s 5120X2160 resolution is packed with 11 million pixels that Samsung says are guided by the company’s proprietary UHD Dimming and Precision Black technologies (which deliver inky blacks and bright whites), an auto depth enhancer that adjusts contrast in different regions of the image, image upscaling, and PurColor (which optimally adjusts primary and secondary colors). Owners have the option of dividing this display into four screens, allowing simultaneous access to television, streaming video, and web access. 

Samsung has made the television available for pre-order on its website.

_Image Credit: Samsung_


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I better get ordering one before they become backlogged. :rofl: I wonder if I can put half my house up on a second mortgage to finance it? Although I might not have room to put the tv then....:scratchhead: :joke:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I know what I'd choose...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm with you, Peter. Use the pocket change to buy a projector!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd still love to actually SEE something on this display though. And don't lie, all of you would too! Maybe if all the members chipped in we could afford one to put at Todd's and watch together.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm... I like where you're going with this, Owen....:R


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Man; how awesome would it be to have that in your house. Or more like; how awesome would it be to be able to afford that in your house. WOW


----------



## Markwinstanley (Mar 28, 2014)

HD was started developing in 1964 and firstly introduced in 1985 at CES. It took 20 years. Same for UHD it will also take some time. Upgrading your gears too early is not worth it. i will wait until it become main stream.


----------



## hamssolo (Aug 9, 2014)

:spend:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think we need to get a review model to put through it's paces. onder:

Then, have them donate it for another great giveaway prize!!! :whistling:


----------

